# Surf Fishing Gear, Basics?



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm surprised there isn't a Stickey or something on Surf fishing for beginners, or just thebasics, Pointers, as far as poles, reels, rigs, and bait. I see alot of small questions being asked on various subjects, but you have to search around alot, and the search function here is a little bit of a pain, bringing up a bunch of posts not relevent to what your searching for, but using the same wordage. So maybe if a stickey was added, where beginners such as myself could go a read and see what is needed, what to look for when picking out gear, what to stay away from, what to lookout for in the water, what type rigs and bait to use to target certain species, times to go, weather. Basically just a single thread that has nothing but information from you veterans on getting started. Sorry for the little rant, I just have alot of questions and noticed there wasn't a Noob Stickey; everyone has got to start somewhere.

Since I live close to Navarre beach and see people surf fishing, I've been interested, but I don't know where to start, and evryone has different opinions. I'm just looking for info regarding Rod a reel combos, and size. Since I'm new and on a budget, I don't have the fund to spend 100s of dollars on a rod and reel. SoI've been looking at Wal-Mart and have noticed a couple rods, but don't know whats what. What they might be designed for,one is a Daiwa D-wave with a 9' rod, and the other is a Penn SV6000 with a Penn 8'8" rod, then they have one of those huge monsters that almost touch the ceiling, prices from said rods range from $40-$80, and they are all spinning reels. I'd like to start with Pomps (or whatever I can catch) but would like to fish for bigger fish possible sharks eventually. My question is, would I need two different rods or could I fish for both with the same rod, just different rigging? What size rod for what, 8', 9', 10', 15'? What kind of reel Spinning, or something else? 

Sorry for all the questions but I'm just eager to get out there and learn! Thanks guys, and be easy on my noobness, I kind of need to be spoon fed till I start getting the fishing jargon down.:baby


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i like a good 10-11ft rod. i likeheavier action surf ugly stiks and they dont cost to much. but even if u dont want to spend that much check out some of bass pro's rods they have some for like $30. heres the link:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_30663_151002002_151000000_151002000_151-2-2

a good reel i like is a daiwa opus plus 6000. it is about $55 but is really difficult to take apart. if you wouldnt mind spending more the daiwa black gold series are very good. i have never used the daiwa DF100A Giant but it is only $30. i have heard never get it and i have heard it is a really good deal.

-jace


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I always recommend going in for a little more on the reel. I am a huge fan of the old Penn SS reels. I have an 8500SS and 9500SS for the surf and a 4500SS for light tackle. They are easy to take apart, and parts are easy to get at most tackle shops. They dont make them anymore but you can always find them for sale in the classifieds here or on ebay. I would go for the 7500SS or bigger.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i agree with turbow on the old penns but since they dont make them anymore the closet thing to them is diawa black gold


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

Bass Pro has some decent surf gear (spinning or conventional). My favorite set-up is an ABU Garcia 6500 c3 on an 11ft Daiwa Sealine conventioal rod. This set-up is light, comfortable to cast, and relatively cheap. My9 ft Cobe rod w/706z does the job too butit's kind of heavy. I typically carry a 6 to 7 foot spinning rod for close-in work and the 11ftSealine for long range.

My 2 cents ... buy a decent outfit that you will enjoy fishing with and will last. Sometimes going too cheap costs more in the long run.

http://floridasurffishing.net is an excellent site dedicated to surf fishing. I learned quite a bit from this site.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The set ups from walmart are decent beginner set ups. I've personally used the SV6000. Several bull reds and a few sharks later and it sounds like crap. I'm sure that if I wouldn't have shark fished with it, it would be fine still. I'm just tough on gear. It would work just fine for pomps, keeper reds, blues, and whiting. Mine came on a pursuit rod and I actually like the rod and still use it with a penn 750ssm.

If you want to target sharks in the future thenI would suggest spending a little more on the reel now. I know what it's like to be on a budget but trust me.....it's cheaper in the long run.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

9' or 10' rod and a Penn 6500,7500 or 8500 SS. They've replaced the Penns with the 650's,750's and 850's which are made in China butthey're basically the same size. I see the older ones for sale on Craig's List and the Shopper a lot.

Load it with 20 lb line, get some 25 or 30 lb flourocarbon for leaders, some 3 and 4 oz pyramid sinkers and some circle hooks (I think I use # 1 & 2) and you are set. Maybe get a sand flea rake and a cart if you have the bucks. And you'll need some 3' or 4' 2" PVC pipe to pound into the sand to hold your rod. Get some thick-walled stuff. It's better than the ready-made ones you buy at the store.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

> *welldoya (6/11/2008)*
> 
> Load it with 20 lb line, get some 25 or 30 lb flourocarbon for leaders, some 3 and 4 oz pyramid sinkers and some circle hooks (I think I use # 1 & 2) and you are set. Maybe get a sand flea rake and a cart if you have the bucks. And you'll need some 3' or 4' 2" PVC pipe to pound into the sand to hold your rod. Get some thick-walled stuff. It's better than the ready-made ones you buy at the store.




I like to use 1 and 2oz pyramids or sputnik (weights with wire legs). I guess it depends on how heavy the surf is where you fish...

For the rod holders, do like said above. I cut them 3ft with 45 to 65 degree cut on the ends to maker it easier to pound into the sand. I also bevel the inside edge a littel with a file and then slowly heat the edge with a blow torch to get it a little soft (just barely) and then ram it over a wine bottle to flute the edge. It makes getting the rod into and out of the holder easier. I just barely flute it. From 10 or 15 ft away, you probabaly cant tell... Oh, and you have to use real wine bottles... No flat Mad Dog 20/20 botttles..:doh


----------

